# NEW YORK | The Paxton | 156m | 511ft | 43 fl | T/O



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

540 Fulton Street's Exterior Nears Completion in Downtown Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Façade work is nearing completion on 540 Fulton Street, a 511-foot-tall, 327-unit project from Marvel Architects and Jenel Management in Downtown Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Paxton's Curtain Wall Continues Installation at 540 Fulton Street in Downtown Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Exterior work is progressing on The Paxton, a mixed-use skyscraper from Marvel Archirtects and Jenel Management at 540 Fulton Street in Downtown Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

redcode said:


> View attachment 1876279
> 
> shabazzstuart


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

The Paxton Nears Completion at 540 Fulton Street in Downtown Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Construction is nearing completion on The Paxton, a 43-story, 327-unit project from Marvel and Jenel Management at 540 Fulton Street in Downtown Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------

